# Protecting a youtube video



## David Zemdegs (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi,
As you might expect there is growing interest in Faz's 6.77 wr and media requests coming our way. Faz deserves earning the little bit he gets when people view his 6.77 on his youtube channel. I know its illegal to download youtube videos (although people are bound to do it with freely available software). I did notice that there is an option not to allow embeds - should we enable that option? And if we find a website that appears to have downloaded his video is there anything we can do?

Thanks


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 17, 2010)

Not allowing to embed videos will not help you.

The .flv files (or otherwise if you're using HTML5) can be easily downloaded if your video is public, and that's final.


I'm not sure about the legalities of the situation; someone else could better answer that question.
-statue


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 17, 2010)

Embeds still give the original video view counts on youtube so that wouldn't really do anything. As far as I know, there is no way to prevent it from being downloaded.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 17, 2010)

i can download any u tube vid file even if you protect it

i'm in the process of doing that as we speak


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 17, 2010)

There's nothing illegal about downloading a youtube video, and there's not really anything you can do about it.
If someone is republishing the video without permission, you can file a DMCA takedown notice (its an american thing, since your australian there may be nothing you can do), but this is more trouble than it's worth, and you honestly aren't going to gain anything by doing it. Asking someone nicely to take something down is likely to get you further.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies. I suspected as much. So disallowing embedding doesnt really do anything? I think next time we may have to heavily watermark it.


----------



## teller (Nov 17, 2010)

What are they going to do, post it on YouTube? Your version is the canonical one, and YouTube knows this via it's ranking algorithms. I don't really think you have anything to worry about.

If the media wants to interview Feliks, he cannot be cloned so easily.


----------



## BigSams (Nov 17, 2010)

You shouldn't have uploaded to youtube in the first place if you wanted to make money off of it. It's too late now because there are probably hundreds of copies out there. For next time, I'd think you should contact the tv channels/other video media, get them to sign a contract saying only they will use the vid and sell them the vid. After the hype dies down, upload to youtube.


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 17, 2010)

BigSams said:


> You shouldn't have uploaded to youtube in the first place if you wanted to make money off of it. It's too late now because there are probably hundreds of copies out there. For next time, I'd think you should contact the tv channels/other video media, get them to sign a contract saying only they will use the vid and sell them the vid. After the hype dies down, upload to youtube.


It's not like he can prevent other people from filming it and uploading their own copy.


----------



## teller (Nov 17, 2010)

BigSams said:


> You shouldn't have uploaded to youtube in the first place if you wanted to make money off of it. It's too late now because there are probably hundreds of copies out there. For next time, I'd think you should contact the tv channels/other video media, get them to sign a contract saying only they will use the vid and sell them the vid. After the hype dies down, upload to youtube.


Nonsense...the YouTube video is the fastest, cheapest way to build publicity for Feliks. Embrace it.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 17, 2010)

While youtube doesnt let you download their videos, you still can. Add the word "kiss" in the URL and it takes u to a site that does. for example (fake url here) if you had http://www.youtube.com/watch=2342342 then just add kiss like so:

http://www.kissyoutube.com/watch=2342342 and it lets you download it. Nothin you can do there champ


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 17, 2010)

teller said:


> Nonsense...the YouTube video is the fastest, cheapest way to build publicity for Feliks. Embrace it.


I would agree. What we are also getting from very large online media companies is the offer of doing a story on Faz but having to sign a contract which gives them the exclusive rights to display and distribute the video to whomever they want. This is where I have put my foot down.


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 17, 2010)

fazdad said:


> I would agree. What we are also getting from very large online media companies is the offer of doing a story on Faz but having to sign a contract which gives them the exclusive rights to display and distribute the video to whomever they want. This is where I have put my foot down.


Well, if some company wants to pay money for the rights to the video, give them the rights. If someone else is publishing the video without permission, then it becomes the company's problem, not yours


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 17, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Well, if some company wants to pay money for the rights to the video, give them the rights. If someone else is publishing the video without permission, then it becomes the company's problem, not yours


 
Heres the rub - they dont want to pay a thing for it....


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 17, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Well, if some company wants to pay money for the rights to the video, give them the rights. If someone else is publishing the video without permission, then it becomes the company's problem, not yours


 
Notice the word exclusive in "exclusive rights." Selling (or in this case, giving away) the exclusive rights may even forbid faz from having the video on his own youtube channel!


----------



## Dene (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh man. You should try and get some money for that vid. And make sure my Hi-5 gets in there 


(I knew it would pay off eventually ).


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 17, 2010)

You have absolutely no way to stop people from downloading it on YouTube. The best would be to focus on getting money from those who are willing to pay.

Faz can become a YouTube partner and make money from ads (which still work in embeds, note; I would personally recommend against disabling embeds, else people will of course get around it). I think there's also an option to offer a download on the page for $1.
Any duplicate uploaded videos are clearly illegal, though they might not be easy to challenge.

However, you can try to interest documentary-makers, etc. in using the video for their productions, for which they *have* to pay you. I recommend you talk to Dan Dzoan and Tyson about this.

You might also want to ask Erik what he did to his channel and video description to profit from it.


----------



## maxiovane (Nov 17, 2010)

I dont think is illegal, actually I can do it with firefox


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 17, 2010)

maxiovane said:


> I dont think is illegal, actually I can do it with firefox


 There are a lot of illegal things you can do with a web browser...


----------



## EricReese (Nov 17, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> There are a lot of illegal things you can do with a web browser...


 
Yea but its actually a plugin that you download from Firefox's site that allows you to download youtube videos (unless im mistaken) and I doubt that Firefox would allow that plugin on their site unless it was legal

<offtopic>What is MGLS or EPLS or whatever your teaching ryan</offtopic>


----------



## aronpm (Nov 17, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Faz can become a YouTube partner and make money from ads


 
He already is


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 17, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Yea but its actually a plugin that you download from Firefox's site that allows you to download youtube videos (unless im mistaken) and I doubt that Firefox would allow that plugin on their site unless it was legal


Erm, do you doubt that firefox wouldn't allow sql injection?
Do you doubt that firefox wouldn't allow minors to visit certain sites?
Do you doubt that firefox would let one download [insert media type] for free when it shouldn't be?
etc


----------



## deadalnix (Nov 17, 2010)

Two important points here :
1/ Copyright. The person who film the video own copyright. It is the person you should deal with in a first place to find an agreement.
2/ Image rights. The video is representing faz so he as right to allow or disallow the massive diffusion of the video.

Anyway, these laws are really inadapted to internet. And you'll have a very hard time if you want to apply it legally. The best you can reasonably do is contact the person who films the video, and have an agreement with him. Then, contact people that eventually use this video in a way that you disaprove. Most of the time people are comprehensive.

Also, consider that will really influence the « personnal brand » of faz. I really do think that faz have way more to win with a massive diffusion of the video than a restriction.

PS: Sorry for my english, I'm not an english native speaker, and this subject is really specific. But I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 17, 2010)

There is no way for a browser to detect or prevent any of them. A browsers job is to grab the code from the website and display them for the user in a quick fashion.

It is not their job to prevent SQL injections. That is the sites job
It is not their job to prevent kids from accessing certain sites
And it hasnt even been confirmed for certain whether or not youtube even allows a video of theirs to be downloaded. Just because they dont give the option doesn't mean its illegal. If it was I would have imagined kissyoutube.com would have been disbanded by now

Just sayin'... and btw I have been doing web design for quite a few years now, so I am not as ignorant as you might think 

<offtopic>how many algs is that thing your teaching ryan</offtopic>


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 17, 2010)

EricReese said:


> And I doubt that Firefox would allow that plugin on their site unless it was legal


>>implies that a browser should make everything hunky-dorey-legal

As for CPLS+2GLL, it's 100, but let's not hi-jack this thread. If you have questions, as on the CPLS+2GLL thread. Thanks


----------



## EricReese (Nov 17, 2010)

Ah, didnt know there was one. Thanks

And this is why I use chrome :x


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 17, 2010)

Lol, you put something on a public website that millions of people use, and expect no one to download it?
Bad idea.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 17, 2010)

EricReese said:


> And this is why I use chrome :x


 
Why?


----------



## chris410 (Nov 17, 2010)

You may want to insert a watermark within the video so if someone downloads it, the watermark will remain persistent. Even if you have a protected document, there are programs what can simply record what is on a screen. The the only way to protect is to watermark the video or require authentication which is very complex and expensive. The video will most likely appear on other sites, time/energy to find and have them removed may far outweigh the worth so inserting a watermark may be an option. 

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## joey (Nov 17, 2010)

A watermark would be awful


----------



## chris410 (Nov 17, 2010)

joey said:


> A watermark would be awful


 
I agree...it is not "ideal" however, it would help prove copyright and can be placed anywhere within the viewable fields. That being said...even a watermark can be removed with editing software.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 17, 2010)

I really don't think there is anything to worry about. Literally every popular video has been copied, reuploaded, remixed, autotuned, and reversed, sped up, slowed down, and every other effect possible. Youtube/Google is usually smart enough to ensure that the original video shows up on top of the search results, which is pretty much all that matters to ensure views. While your video is out getting 500k views, it really isn't worth it to go after the guy who reuploaded the video and is getting 500 views.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 17, 2010)

joey said:


> A watermark would be awful


 
what kind? captions or REAL ones (ones that is created by computer)


----------



## Stefan (Nov 17, 2010)

fazdad said:


> What we are also getting from very large online media companies is the offer of doing a story on Faz but having to sign a contract which gives them the exclusive rights to display and distribute the video to whomever they want.



The exclusive rights, are they asking that for their own story video they intend to make, or for your video?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 17, 2010)

Stefan said:


> The exclusive rights, are they asking that for their own story video they intend to make, or for your video?


Strange how when I queried the clause on rights they removed it straight away. Just goes to show that its always best to question contracts and never accept anything put in front of you.


----------



## drewsopchak (Nov 17, 2010)

basically embeds are a god thing because it draws attention to faz's channel.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 17, 2010)

fazdad said:


> Strange how when I queried the clause on rights they removed it straight away.


 
Hmm, that doesn't quite answer the question. But I'm sure they won't waive exclusive rights for their own production (which is reasonable), so I guess it was for your video (which isn't, unless they offer you something reasonable for it).



fazdad said:


> Just goes to show that its always best to question contracts and never accept anything put in front of you.



Yeah, these things are just offers and if you don't like them, just suggest changes or say no (though it might be fair use to use the solve part of your video even without your permission). If you haven't been on TV before, you might find it exciting and look at it as the TV people doing something for you, when in reality you're doing something for them. They're not inviting you because they want to do you a favor, but because they want something from you. I find that a useful mindset.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 17, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Hmm, that doesn't quite answer the question. But I'm sure they won't waive exclusive rights for their own production (which is reasonable), so I guess it was for your video (which isn't, unless they offer you something reasonable for it).
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, these things are just offers and if you don't like them, just suggest changes or say no (though it might be fair use to use the solve part of your video even without your permission). If you haven't been on TV before, you might find it exciting and look at it as the TV people doing something for you, when in reality you're doing something for them. They're not inviting you because they want to do you a favor, but because they want something from you. I find that a useful mindset.



Im not a legal expert which makes it difficult wading through the remaining document which I am trying to do at the moment. I love your second bit as that is exactly what I told faz last night. They aint doing us a favour and when they said "but we go out to 2 million plus viewers" our reaction was - so what?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 17, 2010)

fazdad said:


> when they said "but we go out to 2 million plus viewers" our reaction was - so what?



An alternative reaction would be _"yeah, but do you solve the cube in 7 seconds?"_. I wouldn't dismiss their view-count, though. It certainly is something. It's just that they're not only giving, they're also getting, and the higher the view-count, the higher both their giving *and* their getting. I'd say neither party is in a superior position, and hopefully you'll end up with something that makes everybody happy.


----------



## Hiero (Nov 17, 2010)

I hope something comes of this world record or what Feliks is accomplishing. I wish Discovery or someone would do a documentary on him and/or cubing. I could also think of some interesting commercials involving speedcubing. If speedeating had their 15 min of fame, why not speedcubing?


----------



## Dene (Nov 18, 2010)

Man it looks like wee Fazzles is really getting into the public eye with this. He'll be bigger than Tyson was soon. He might be the first ever professional cuber


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 18, 2010)

EricReese said:


> While youtube doesnt let you download their videos, you still can. Add the word "kiss" in the URL and it takes u to a site that does. for example (fake url here) if you had http://www.youtube.com/watch=2342342 then just add kiss like so:
> 
> http://www.kissyoutube.com/watch=2342342 and it lets you download it. Nothin you can do there champ


 
Hallelujah. I love you.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 18, 2010)

I hope you guys get a good deal out of it, and don't forget that there are entertainment lawyers who you can take the contracts to. Unfortunately they aren't exactly cheap (well I guess that can be quite a relative term), but they tell you if you're getting the hosed or not.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 18, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Hallelujah. I love you.


 
Why lol


----------



## chris410 (Nov 18, 2010)

fazdad said:


> Im not a legal expert which makes it difficult wading through the remaining document which I am trying to do at the moment. I love your second bit as that is exactly what I told faz last night. They aint doing us a favour and when they said "but we go out to 2 million plus viewers" our reaction was - so what?



I would recommend retaining a lawyer to review the contract before you sign anything especially, if you do not have a law background. While the offers can bring in money/attention, without knowing the contents of the contract you could end up owing money if you unknowingly violate any tenants of a signed contract. Typically, for a lawyer to review a contract, you will not have to spend much money. 

Sidenote: That being said, it would be very interesting to see a story made about Faz and how he developed his speed. Of course, the non-cubers which would be the ones producing the story, would not understand the technical aspects. They would most likely, focus on the speed rather than the intricacies involved in the application of the methods in combination with the natural ability.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 19, 2010)

chris410 said:


> Sidenote: That being said, it would be very interesting to see a story made about Faz and how he developed his speed. Of course, the non-cubers which would be the ones producing the story, would not understand the technical aspects. They would most likely, focus on the speed rather than the intricacies involved in the application of the methods in combination with the natural ability.


 I have nearly finished a short doco aimed mainly at non-cubers called "the road to 6.77". Faz doesnt want it on his youtube channel so I will be putting it on mine. And he wants it promoted on the quiet so this is all I am going to say about it...


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 22, 2010)

I have found a youtube user, oscar8777b, who has copied Fazs video and received 19,000+ hits. What are peoples advice as to what to do about this? Fill out a copyright complaint form or ignore?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 22, 2010)

fazdad said:


> I have found a youtube user, oscar8777b, who has copied Fazs video and received 19,000+ hits. What are peoples advice as to what to do about this? Fill out a copyright complaint form or ignore?


 
I believe that you can flag the video for copyright infringement, and that's my suggestion as what to do. Like you said, Faz deserves every bit he can get, and that's taken 19,000+ bits already.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, file a copyright claim against it and it could get their account suspended, but I believe he can counterfile of some sorts.


----------



## deadalnix (Nov 22, 2010)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I believe that you can flag the video for copyright infringement, and that's my suggestion as what to do. Like you said, Faz deserves every bit he can get, and that's taken 19,000+ bits already.


 
Yes, maybe he deserve hits. And actually, the owner of rights on the video is who films the video, not whio perform on it, unless you have a contract. So, in the current state of thing, he deserve nothing and have no right to claim anything. Who did film the video does.


----------



## joey (Nov 22, 2010)

It was fazdad who filmed it..


----------



## deadalnix (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok  So he has rights on it. He can also claim copyright protection from youtube.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 24, 2010)

I first sent a few gentle messages to the user to play on his guilts in copying the video with no success. So I sent an email to youtube following their copyright violation guidelines and within two hours the copied video had been removed!


----------



## ssb150388 (Nov 24, 2010)

I think the basic idea of making the video private or not downloadable is not good. 
Making money from ads is the best way.


----------

